# Mp3 Datenbank



## NeoX (2. September 2001)

hi leutz...
ich suche eine mp3 datenbank für meine sounds...
am besten so eine in der ich gleich die files editieren kann...
die nicht auf 150 oder so beschränkt ist und am besten noch freeware...

könnt ihr mir da vielleicht nen tip geben???


----------



## niceshotman (11. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von NeoX _
> *hi leutz...
> ich suche eine mp3 datenbank für meine sounds...
> am besten so eine in der ich gleich die files editieren kann...
> ...



vielleicht kann man ja selbst eins schreiben !!!!
was meinst du, was das prog alles können muss ????? 
:|


----------



## NeoX (14. September 2001)

*...*

ich überlege mir mal was und werde das dann hier mal posten...

aber ich hatte eigentlich auf mehr antworten gehofft... :-(


----------



## exma (14. September 2001)

hmm eine access db aufzubauen würde ich dir empfehlen. da kannst du immer selbst am code oder an der funktionalität basteln...

gruss exma


----------



## NeoX (14. September 2001)

*...*

kann ich das auch so proggen das sich die db die daten aussem mp3-file selber saugt???


----------



## niceshotman (14. September 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _Original geschrieben von NeoX _
> *kann ich das auch so proggen das sich die db die daten aussem mp3-file selber saugt??? *



ich warte noch auf ideen ....


----------



## Schnitz (17. September 2001)

*na klar*

Na klar kann man die id3-tags auslesen. ich würde VB empfehlen, um das zu schreiben. Wollte das auch mal machen, aber leider hat der Tag nur 24h...
Übers fso geht sowieso ziemlich viel. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, auch zu speichern, von wo das mp3 ist. Also ich sichere immer alles auf CD. Und was bringt mir ne Suchfunktion nach nem Lied, wenn ich dann die CD suchen kann????
Also am besten so richtig ne Struktur aufbauen. Wo liegt das File, von wann ist es, auf welchem Album, was ist noch auf dem Album...


----------



## fLoOmY (2. November 2001)

Datenbank... nunja.

Mit WinAmp kannst dir die Playliste als HTML File konvertieren lassen.

Alle MP3's in die Playlist, konvertieren, ausdrucken, Freunden zeigen, CDs Brennen


----------

